# C-47 Air to Air Video



## coastdef (Feb 4, 2009)

_View: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=3E4HFi0V3Vs_


_View: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=qIswEvdoO00_

Regards,

Andy


----------

